
How to mod a smartphone camera so it shoots a million frames per second - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612410/how-to-mod-a-smartphone-camera-so-it-shoots-a-million-frames-per-second/
======
deytempo
Will app developers be able to leverage this?

